# HP Photosmart C5200 Series DVD Lable Printing



## dapostman (Mar 2, 2008)

I just purchased this printer mainly because I noticed you could print directly to DVDs and CDs. But I soon discovered I could only do so by using the included ROXIO software. It's OK but I need more versitility. I want to add my own images and layouts. The printer has a one disk tray attachment that feeds the disk into the printer. So far HP hasn't responded.

Question: Is there any other options?


----------



## bstech (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I'm going to try and help you out with this problem, but you need to be a little more specific. 

Please try and be more detailed about the problem you are having.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly what roxio software? include version


----------



## dapostman (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll try to be more clear. I want to use other labeling software with the printer. The software that came with the printer is by ROXIO it's called Express Labeler 3.2. They offer upgrades but I would like to have more options. I think HP should offer the parameters for using different software like Photoshop, Corel, Illustrator or anything that would print on a CD or DVD that is inserted into their specific holder. I create custom labels for many things and it is frustrating to be given such basic options. Has anyone had this problem besides me?


----------



## Chissy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I have the same problem. I want to put a scanned picture on the label but it won't let me move it around to reposition it.


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

Nero works 

But I'm having problems getting the printer to print right ( It prints off to one side )


----------



## topgun_1121 (Sep 22, 2008)

hey, i got the same printer. i print my own pictures on cds/dvds and also scanned images. not to had to do. follow theses steps. open "HP Photosmart Premier" program. use the browze to find the picture you created with any programs. select it so it shows up on the bottom section labeled "my selections". then click on the edit tab at the top of the screen. your image should be there. click "print image" at the botom left under "save" and "save as". then at the next screen clickon the "properties" tab. then select the "print on CD/DVD" tab. you can change the disc size and type of disc on the right of this screen. after that click ok and return to the screen before. then click print. load printable disc and its all done. you can use any pictures you have. use the internet to find already created disc labels. try to make you images a square or it might not all fit on. good luck.


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

I using "Acoustica CD Label Maker" now and it doz a great job with text and photos also has a good alignment app


----------



## alpha3000 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey i have a problem instaling the roxio espress labeler 3.2 every time that itry to use it i can, and when i try to uninstall it apeares this message "the instaler has insufficient privileges to modify this file: C:\program files (x86)\roxio\express labeler 3\backgmd\backgmd.ini. please help me or tell me which other program i can use with my hp photosmart C5280 printer to used the cd printer...


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

Get Acoustica CD Label Maker


----------

